
Giant Pigs Size of Polar Bears Being Bred in China - laurex
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-06/china-is-breeding-giant-pigs-the-size-of-polar-bears
======
JoeAltmaier
Hm. Iowa.

[https://whoradio.iheart.com/content/2019-08-09-captain-is-
th...](https://whoradio.iheart.com/content/2019-08-09-captain-is-
the-2019-iowa-state-fair-biggest-boar/)

